# Indi needs oral surgery



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

About 4 months ago I had noticed this very small lump between Indi's upper left incisors but it was TINY and I didn't think much of it - I thought maybe she had irritated the gum tissue. I hadn't thought much of that lump until I saw it today and flipped out. The lump is pretty decent sized, I would estimate the size of two peanuts put together. So, immediately I got her an appointment at her vet clinic. I brought her in, they checked her vitals, got a simple blood panel done, checked out the lump and said it needed to come out immediately because who knows what it is at this point - it could be cancerous or it could be benign. So, Indi is scheduled for oral surgery on Friday. 

I'm really upset about this. We just lost a dog to cancer like 6 months ago, he was only 5 years old. Indi is 3 years old. I'm flipping out. 

The good thing is that she is still her usual self, super high energy, eats like a little pigglet, still a doggy b**** who likes to mark everything. So she is feeling just fine right now. But ya. Friday honestly couldn't come sooner.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no! 

Mikey has a small lump between a couple teeth. It hasn't grown much but I keep and eye on it.

Sending jingles for Indi!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Friday meaning NEXT Friday? A week from now? Oh my. That's forever. I'm crossing my fingers that it is benign. She is way young to have anything serious.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, Mol, Wind and I will be crossing our fingers and paw's for our Indi. It's great that you noticed that lump, I hardly ever check Mol's gums so now I'm going to start doing that. Good luck, saying not to stress out is useless. We'll all be thinking of you and hoping for the absolute best. Take care of yourself, ok?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope everything goes well and it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I seriously can't imagine life without her. That might sound pathetic but it's the truth. She's been there for me through the worst days of my life - brought me utter joy, taught me so much, made me so proud to be her mama, she's a blessing. I can only hope and pray for the best. I literally feel like I'm about to puke.

edit: I know Xelil, friday is a week from now. They said it wouldn't make a difference if it's removed monday or friday, but her dr does surgeries on fridays and I brought her in an hour before they closed. I'm flipping out and am sure I will be until I know what is going on exactly.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Wishing you and Indi all the best. And no, it doesn't sound pathetic that you can't imagine your life without her. She's a huge part of your life and she will be around for a long time to come. I feel that way about all my guys and I'm sure most folks on this forum feel that way about their babies too. Keep us posted after her surgery please.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

So, I'm up reading and reading about Epulis (what the doctor called it, but who knows what it is exactly until it's in for biopsy) I'm hoping, praying, betting on it not being cancer. I will try to get a picture of it to show you guys but it is in a really tough spot to see and really small in comparison to a lot of pictures I am seeing - which I'm like what the heck how could owners let their dogs mouth get like that?? The veterinarians were actually surprised I was able to find it. But...its definitely big enough to be deemed very abnormal so I don't see how I could have missed it...

I want to mention though that for the last couple of months she has not been wanting to tug as much with me, though she still does it with gusto when we do. She started ONLY wanting the ball during agility, which was very strange for her considering I almost always used her leash at agility class as her tug toy which she loved and would hang on to while I dragged her back across the field to our crate and chair.  It's a funny sight, but I love how much she likes to tug because I like tugging too; it's really connected compared to just chucking the ball for her. Now that I see that it has grown I'm absolutely positive she feels some discomfort while tugging. So. I can't wait for this thing to get the heck out of her mouth. She might lose two small incisors to the surgery but if that's what it takes to get clear margins I really don't care what the heck they have to do. 

Just a thought to keep in mind if you guys ever notice a complete change in your dogs play style with tugging or balls. I know thats not a really obvious thing but at least something to think about and check out if you do notice.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, i think for the most part losing teeth upsets us alot more than it upsets them. Having two dogs with a limited number of teeth, it's very easily accommodated. And she probably wont' even notice only two teeth missing. 

I am going to look in Rebel's mouth. I just do cursory checks to see if his teeth are white. I've never checked the gums. And never Snorkels; she hates it. I'm not sure if she'll let me. 

But Indi is young and healthy and has been eating really good food - I can't imagine this thing in her mouth is anything but benign. And you caught it early because you are observant and a good mom!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think she'll notice much either. Puck is the same as Snorkels, he won't let me look in his mouth to check his teeth or clip his nails. God forbid I hold his paws for more than a minute, he starts freaking out and screaming. Sometimes I wonder if the vet techs have to secretly slip him something to handle him in order to clip his nails - lets just say I honestly wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Kelly, we'll be sitting here worrying with you for the next week. I know how special that dog is to you, and how special you are to her. I think it's safe to say that there is a very slim chance she'd even be here if it wasn't for you. 
And, you've picked up something on her that most of us, me included, probably wouldn't have noticed until much later. 
Another thought. I know a lot of cancer's don't hurt much, so maybe it's a good sign that it's actually hurting her. That's presuming of course. Be kind to yourself and take care of yourself too. Ok?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Penny 

I'm a lot more calm about it today than I was yesterday. I think the shock value of it is over and it's sort of sunk in that the mass is whatever it is and its coming out next Friday. 

But I'll try to keep my chin up. I have a class I'm teaching this morning so that'll get my mind off of things for a bit.

edit: And after the class miss Indi is going to go run to her hearts content on the agility field.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Just so you guys who gave her well wishes know, she came out of surgery great today and acted pretty normal until I gave her a tramadol - then she was wobbling around so much she looked like she was going to pass out. 

Anyway, before the tramadol she was running around the yard acting a fool, wanted to eat anything I handed her, and had her dinner w/ her antibiotics and anti inflammatory. 

She wants to play with her toys. I washed them all, she picked a ball up as soon as she found one. I decided to put all the toys up except for the stuffed ones that she won't carry around 24/7 like a ball. 

Her incision site at the front of her mouth looks a bit raw so I'm scared of her scraping it up or something on a rough tennis ball. :/ 

I get the biopsy results back on Thursday and will update you all when I get those.


----------

